# Texas Boys Head South!



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

It's actually a family trip, but of course I had to work some fishing in! Have all 3 boys and wife down in South Padre this week and yesterday my buddy Brian took out me, Lil Roy and Dirty D to fish and video some for Texas Boys Outdoors. I'll always love my home waters of Galveston, but man, it sure is beautiful down here on the Lower Laguna Madre, no other way to describe it. We hit it at 6am and fished an edge of Bird Island, which literally was a small island with thousands of birds all over. First cast and Dominic hooks up with a keeper trout using his Billystix Texas Boys rod for the first time. 2 min later Lil Roy sticks a 22" red and I knew it was gonna be a fun morning. We were fishing 2ft of water and often times could see the fish come up & whack their live shrimp, was pretty cool. I didn't fish much, mostly videoed and helped boys out but I did toss a Vudu Shrimp under a cork some and it caught fish just as good as the live shrimp did, excellent bait. We caught several trout and reds and kept a few to fry up and released the rest. Moved around some after having some dolphins come and "potlick" our trout a few times, those things have no shame, would come up right next to boat, and of course the trout bite would shut down! On Mon morning I had gone with Brian down to the Brownsville ship channel to chase some snook. I hooked into a good one on topwater early but it spit hook out before I could get it in. 10 min later some storms rolled in and we had to end trip early...but I'm determined to catch a big snook so gonna try again before we head back home. Overall yesterday was an awesome trip with 2 of my favorite fishing partners. Today I have a big surprise for Jean and the boys, taking them offshore fishing all afternoon! None of the boys have ever been so I have a feeling they, especially Lil Roy is gonna be pumped! Gonna video and get some pics hopefully of some kings, dorado and anything else we can hook onto, so ill post a report tonight.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

The offshore fishing trip was fun, but we didn't do as much catching as I'd hoped. Tried drifting, trolling, jigging and everything else you can do out there and they just weren't biting. A few small snapper, & a shark is pretty much all we caught. I did hook into a giant ling at our last stop on the way in where we pulled up to a buoy and dropped a line. Thought it was gonna save the day, fought it for about 5-6 min and had everyone excited...then he came unbuttoned, of course! Still was an amazing time having the wife and boys with me. Don't go offshore much so forget how pretty it can be out there, especially this far south. Family stuff today, then fishing tmrw with my good buddy Vern Lewis who's one of the best fisherman on the island and one of my favorite fishing partners. Gonna be throwing topwaters looking for big fish so we'll see what happens...stay tuned!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Fished South Bay this morning with Vern. Went looking for snook early but couldn't find them so ended up throwing tops and sticking a few trout n reds. Mostly small fish but was still a blast sight fishing for them in this crystal clear water. I caught the most fish, but as usual Vern stuck the biggest, it's tough to beat those old salts, they can flat out fish!! Was an awesome morning with one of my close friends and I'm already looking forward to the next time I come back down. My buddy Brian stick a nice tarpon on topwater in the Brownsville channel so I posted a pic of that as well, pretty cool fish on top!


----------

